# Icd-9 code - cAN ANYONE HELP ME I AM TRYING



## JWINGES (May 18, 2009)

cAN ANYONE HELP ME I AM TRYING TO FIND A CODE ICD-9 FOR THE REMOVAL OF HARDWARE (PAINFUL).


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 18, 2009)

look at 996.78


----------



## JWINGES (May 18, 2009)

Thanks


----------

